# Schon wieder ein Neuer 24" Gaming Monitor



## kress (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nach etlichem durchwühlen der Threads hier mache ich meinen eigenen auf um euch nach eurer Meinung zu fragen.
Es geht um einen 22-24" Monitor fürs Spielen.

Preislich hab ich mir eine maximale Schmerzgrenze von 200€ gesetzt, lieber wären mir 150€ da ich schon 300€ für meine 5850 blechen musste. 

Rausgesucht hab ich mir die beiden:
Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (LS24KIVKBQ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Wenn der wirklich gut ist und jeden Cent wert, dann ok.
Als 2. den hier:          *LG  W2353V-PF

Der ist bei Prad ganz gut bewertet und kostet auch nur 150€.
PRAD | Kaufberatung

Jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel.

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe. 
*


----------



## kress (10. Juli 2010)

Achja, ich hatte vergessen zu sagen, dass mir Full Hd egal ist, eigentlich eher nicht, da der unterschied zu 1680x1050 kaum zu sehn ist und full hd nur mehr Leistung zieht.


----------



## Neodrym (10. Juli 2010)

Ohne wie ein Penner da stehen zu wollen ...

Spar dir lieber noch was Kohle! .. und kauf dir nen Samsung P2450 - H .. das is nen 24Zoll Monitor .. Optisch schön schlicht etc. ...
Es nützt nichts Sofort Kohle auszugeben wenns nur für was halbes ist .. und ich denke gleichzeitig .. In sachen Bildschirm .. die kauft man sich nicht jedes halbe Jahr neu sollte man also Genau überlegen warum weshalb wieso. 
Ich nutze den Monitor auch hauptsächlich fürs Spielen und kann absolut nicht klagen.

@Zusatz .. Sehe bei Alternate gibt es den Monitor für 205€


----------



## kress (10. Juli 2010)

Bei den Geizhalslinks steht er für 197€ drinne.
Müsste ich nochmal nachdenken.
Wieso denn die anderen nicht?
Der Lg hat doch bei Prad eine solide Bewertung.


----------



## Neodrym (10. Juli 2010)

Warum die anderen beiden nicht. Das ist wohl eine persönliche meinung .. 

MIR! gefällt die Optik nicht,sind keine vollwertigen 24zöller (nebensächlich,eigene meinung) der P2450H hat einen Kontrast 70.000:1 die anderen "nur" 50.000:1 ebenso 2ms

Beim LG würde meiner meinung nach nur der Preis siegen.


----------



## kress (10. Juli 2010)

Hm, wo seh ich denn den unterschied von 70k:1 vs. 50k:1?

Wieso ist der lg für 150€ so gut bewertet?
Kenn mich da echt nicht aus.


----------



## kress (11. Juli 2010)

Kann mir keiner weiter helfen?
Wollte recht zeitig bestellen, will meinen 19"er rauswerfen.


----------



## Blutstoff (11. Juli 2010)

Neodrym schrieb:


> der P2450H hat einen Kontrast 70.000:1 die anderen "nur" 50.000:1 ebenso 2ms


 
Wen interessieren denn solche Marketingwerte, die sowieso nie erreicht werden?


----------



## kress (11. Juli 2010)

Was sind denn Merkmale für einen guten Monitor?
Billig will ich nicht kaufen, sondern günstig.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wurde mir auch noch ein acer x233h vorgeschlagen, dieser ist ja noch ne Ecke günstiger und kostet bei Geizhals nur 130/140€.
Helft mir Leute, ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

Prad.de ist gut, wenn die schreiben ein Monitor ist zum Gamen geeignet dann ist das auch der Fall.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl von Gamer-Monitoren in 22" :

Die beiden LG`s sind beide zum Gamen gut, da wenig Inputlag, leider haben die LG´s zumdest in Syntetischen Tests mit Corona-bildung zukämpfen.

PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron L227WTP-PF

PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron W2261VP

Hier noch der Samsung 2233RZ falls es wirklich der Beste Gamer-Monitor sein soll:

PRAD | Testbericht Samsung 2233RZ

Der Samsung ist zwar etwas teuerer aber generell momentan einer der Besten Gamer Monitore, für das Geld bekommst du ein nahezu inputlag freies Bild, eine sehr geringe schlieren Bildung und absolut keinen Coronaeffekt, zudem unterstützt er die 120HZ Technologie damit ist er auch für 3D-Vision ready. Einziger Nachteil ist die Blickwinkel abhängigkeit des TN-Panels, das aber beim Spielen nicht weiter stört, zudem hälst du dich für solche spielereien in einem zu niedrigen Preissegment auf.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort, 120hz Technologie und 3d Vision interessiern mich eher weniger/nicht, da ATI Graka und ich halte nicht viel von 3d.
Der Samsung ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert, da er mich auch wegen der nicht Full HD Auflösung gefällt.
Inwiefern macht sich denn ein Coronaeffekt bemerkbar?
Das mit dem Blickwinkel ist ja nicht schlimm, man sitzt ja eh direkt vor dem Monitor.

Der  LG Flatron L227WTP-PF scheint ja auch gut zu sein, hat ja auch ein sehr gut von PRAD bekommen für Gamer.

Das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich im Moment zwar das Geld habe, mir auch den Samsung zu holen, jedoch hab ich erst letzte Woche 300€ für meine 5850 hingelegt und jetzt nochmal 220€ sind auch insgesamt über 500€ was mir dann doch ziemlich weh tut.^^
Andererseits wechselt man den Monitor auch nicht alle paar Tage, sodass es schon eine gute Investition sein muss, um zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> 120hz Technologie und 3d Vision interessiern mich eher weniger/nicht, da ATI Graka und ich halte nicht viel von 3d.



Jup, kann ich verstehen, ging mir genauso, hatte auch kein interesse an 3D Vision, ich nutze momentan kein 3D Vision und habe es auch nicht vor, trotzdem habe ich mir den Samsung 2233RZ gekauft der Grund warum ich mir den Monitor gekauft habe ist, das mit 120HZ das ganze Bild viel ruhiger wird das merkt man schon wenn man die Maus auf dem Desktop bewegt.



kress schrieb:


> Inwiefern macht sich denn ein Coronaeffekt bemerkbar?



Beim Samsung? gar nicht, der Samsung ist Coronaeffekt frei.
Bei dem *LG L227WTP-PF *wohl nur in syntetischen Tests, das heisst in Spielen wohl eher nicht so schlimm aber man kann es denke schon ab und an sehen. Bei dem *LG W2261VP *komm ich nicht auf die Seite mit dem Reationsverhalten, die is immer down, aber der fällt denke ich für dich fasst schon weg da er FullHD is und nur 21.5".

Oh sorry, hab dich nicht richtig verstanden, hier ein Link wo du siehst wie der Coronaeffekt aussieht:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/shownews_faq593.html


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich suche einen 22-24" Monitor, da ich meinen 19"er mit 1280x1024 rauswerfen will, da die HD5850 für die Auflösung doch etwas oversized ist.
Wie hier schon erwähnt bin ich sehr anfällig für Low-Fps, für mich wirkt es erst bei 60fps V-Sync wirklich flüssig.

Split Second bei 30fps ist mir manchmal recht zäh, vor allem, da das Spiel ja so schnell ist.

Mit dem Coronaeffekt meinte ich eher wie das aussieht. Ich hab mal kurz gegooglet und da ist mir so nix ins Auge gefallen. Könntest du mir da evtl einen Screenshot zeigen, wo der Effekt herraussticht?


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

Hier nochmal ein direkter Link zu Prad.de, wo man sich auch ein Video runterladen kann in dem der Coronaeffekt sichtbar wird.

PRAD | FAQ Monitore


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

A ok, vielen Dank, auf das Bild bin ich auch schon gestoßen.
Da es relativ klein ist, wird es für mich nicht wirklich sichtbar, aber wenn man dann mitten im Spiel ist, würde man es bestimmt deutlich erkennen.

Alles in allem hast du mich vom Samsung überzeugt, der scheint richtig gut zu sein.
Wars richtig nett wäre, wenn du mir mal eine kleine Pro/Contra Liste für die beiden Lg's und den Samsung machen könntest um die Vor und Nachteile aller Monitore direkt nebeneinander zu haben.


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

_*LG L227WTP-PF*:
_*
pro*:

*-wenig Inputlag
**-2ms Reaktionszeit *
*-sehr günstig
-zum DvD schauen geeigent
-sehr geringer stromverbrauch*

*
Kontra:

-unsauberes Overdrive(Coronabildung)
-wenig Anschlüsse( nur DVI und D-Sub)

**Samsung 2233RZ:

Pro:

-nahezu kein Inputlag
**-3 ms Reaktionszeit*
*-120HZ
**-keine Coronabildung*


*Kontra*:

-*wenig Anschlüsse (nur DVI)
-relativ teuer
-Stromverbrauch(standby)
-nur mässig zum DvD schauen geeignet.

Ps: hab den **LG W2261VP absichtlich nicht mit reingenommen da er ja FullHD hat.

aber hier nochmal die komplette Kaufempfehlung von prad.de mit allen 3 Monitoren.

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/spieler22.html
*


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Ok, ich denke ich nehm den Samsung.

Btw: Mein Vater sucht für sich einen größeren Monitor, er surft damit regelmäßig und ist auch mal in Office unterwegs.
Kann ich ihm da den Acer an erster Stelle (Acer B223W) empfehlen?


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Btw: Mein Vater sucht für sich einen größeren Monitor, er surft damit regelmäßig und ist auch mal in Office unterwegs.
> Kann ich ihm da den Acer an erster Stelle (Acer B223W) empfehlen?



Generell würde ich sagen ja, aber wenn er etwas mehr Geld ausgeben will, dann würde ich eher zu einen von diesen hier raten:

PRAD | Testbericht NEC P221W-BK

PRAD | Hersteller Monitore

PRAD | Hersteller Monitore

PRAD | Hersteller Monitore

Ps: Kumpel von mir hat nen EIZO, er Spielt kaum bis nie und ist mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Also der Nec ist wohl definitiv zu teuer.
Er ist auch nicht soo häufig am Rechner, da er viel unterwegs ist.
Er sitzt halt noch vor ner 19" Röhre, die will er mal in Rente schicken, ist jetz auch schon gute 10 Jahre alt, das Teil.


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

Jo, es spricht nix gegen den Acer, aber ich würde deinem Vater empfehlen sich ein Bild von der LCD-Technik zumachen, am besten demonstierst du ihm mal die Blickwinkel abhängigkeit von deinem jetztigen Monitor, damit er weiss worauf er sich einlässt, da es schon ein unterschied ist wenn man 10 Jahre in ne Röhre schaut und sich dann nen LCD hollt.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Also sollte ich mir den Samsung holen und ihn dann diesen zeigen, wie er sich in Sachen wie z.B. den Blickwinkel verhält?


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Also sollte ich mir den Samsung holen und ihn dann diesen zeigen, wie er sich in Sachen wie z.B. den Blickwinkel verhält?



Ja natürlich kannst du ihm das bei dem Samsung auch zeigen, aber ich meinte eigentlich das gernelle Blickwinkel Problem bei TN-Panel Monitoren, da spielt es fast keine Rolle welchen TN-Panel Monitor du ihm zeigst.

Was hast du den derzeit für einen Monitor?


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hab einen BenQ FP92E S senseye+photo 19" 1280x1024.
Bin ich zufrieden mit gewesen.


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Ich hab einen BenQ FP92E S senseye+photo 19" 1280x1024.



Das ist auch ein TN-Panel Monitor, wenn du von verschieden Richtungen auf den Monitor schaust, sollten sich die Farben verändern das ist die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, kann sein das dein Vater das nicht kennt da man das bei einer Röhre nicht hat, zudem können LCD`s unterschiedlich ausgeleuchtet sein das heisst, dass der Monitor an gewissen Stellen heller oder dunkler ist.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich jetzt aus unterschiedlichen Winkeln draufschau, ändert es sich nur sehr geringfügig/kaum.
Wird das nur im Grenzbereich sichbar, also in der Nähe von 180° Blickwinkel?


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Wird das nur im Grenzbereich sichbar, also in der Nähe von 180° Blickwinkel?



Jo, genau, so sollte es generell sein, es gibt aber auch Monitore bei denen man das schon sieht wenn man nur den Kopf etwas dreht.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

A ok, ist bei meinem Moni nicht der Fall. 
Hoffentlich beim Samsung auch nicht.


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Hoffentlich beim Samsung auch nicht.



Der Samsung ist zwar etwas empfindlich was das betrifft, aber solange man direkt davor sitzt ist es nicht zusehen, nur beim aufstehen sieht man es dann.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Ja gut beim Zocken ist es jetzt nicht soo schlimm, aber wenn ich zum Beispiel von etwas unterhalb schau (Bett steht dahinter, wo ich ab und zu mal schau), merkt man es da auch schon stark oder eher nicht?
Bei meiner Freundin am Laptop ist es ganz übel, da musst du den Bildschirm immer perfekt einstellen sonst wirds negativ oder total hell.


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir wird es nur dunkler wenn man von etwas weiter unten drauf schaut( Bett höhe 1m entfernt) das liegt aber auch an den Einstellungen.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Nya, den Monitor kann man ja auch ein bisschen Bewegen, sodass er passt.
Kann man den auch Neigen? Oder ist der starr?
Hab ich jetzt gar nicht gesehn.


----------



## Whitey (13. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Nya, den Monitor kann man ja auch ein bisschen Bewegen, sodass er passt.
> Kann man den auch Neigen? Oder ist der starr?.



Jup den kann man neigen, nur drehen kann man ihn leider nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Drehen ist mir nicht so wichtig, neigen reicht schon, danke.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Nachtrag: Mein Vater will doch nen 24". Was gibts da ordentliches? Wie schon gesagt, Office und Surfbetrieb.


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Juli 2010)

Der PROLITE E2407HDSD-B1 von Iiyama ist der Testsieger von Computer Bild Spiele (eines Freundes, PCG(H) 4 ever)), der kostet ca. 187 Euro und ist bei Drive City für 184 zu holen.
Habe nur den ersten Post gelesen und weiß daher nichts über andere Wünsche.


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus.
Bei Computer Bild bin ich etwas skeptisch, hab hier nicht soviel gutes über die gehört.
Ich werd den Monitor mal an meinen Vater weiterreichen, ich denke ich hab mich schon für den Samsung 22" entschieden, ist wohl der beste und nicht Full HD, so wie ich es wollte.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juli 2010)

Neodrym schrieb:


> P2450H


gefällt mir  uvp laut schottenland 280€ un kosten tut er 200 ^^ genau das war eh so meine vorstellung - nun brauch ich nur noch 200€


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Weissi, was sagst du zu dem P2450H?
BTW: Suche immer noch nach dem 24" Office Monitor, 22" ist ihm zu klein.^^


----------



## Whitey (14. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Weissi, was sagst du zu dem P2450H?
> BTW: Suche immer noch nach dem 24" Office Monitor, 22" ist ihm zu klein.^^



Nicht schlecht, nur denke ich das der Samsung 2494HM gernell einen Tick  besser ist. Der 2494HM hat einen besseren Blickwinkel, dafür aber einen  nicht so guten Farbraum. Beim P2450H ist es genau anders herum. 


Wenn man mal die Bewertung von PRAD.de vergleicht:



> Zitat Prad.de zum 2494HM
> Der Samsung 2494HM verfügt, trotz TN Panel, über einen ansprechenden  Blickwinkel, auch wenn dieser nicht an aktuelle IPS oder PVA Panel  heranreicht.Eine sRGB-Farbraumabdeckung von 89 Prozent macht den Monitor für  Hobbygrafiker weniger interessant, aber für User die den Monitor zum  Spielen, Arbeiten und Abspielen von DVDs nutzen, hat dies keine  nennenswerten Auswirkungen.





> Zitat Prad.de zum P2450H
> Ebenfalls hat uns die gute Kalbibrierbarkeit überzeugt, so dass der  Samsung sogar für die Bildbearbeitung geeignet wäre, wenn die  Einschränkung des TN-Panel-Blickwinkels nicht wäre. Für den  Hobbyfotografen reicht die Qualität aber in jedem Fall aus.


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Hm, ich bleibe denk ich trotzdem bei dem Samsung 22"er, der ist auch noch etwas günstiger als der P2494HM und entspricht mehr meinem gesuchten.

Such jetzt eben nur noch den 24" Office-Monitor, ich denke da dürfte doch was unter 200€ gehn oder?


----------



## Whitey (14. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Such jetzt eben nur noch den 24" Office-Monitor, ich denke da dürfte doch was unter 200€ gehn oder?



Der Samsung 2494HM und der P2450H wären meine beiden empfehlungen für den 24" Office-Monitor gewesen, der 2494HM der denke ich der bessere von beiden ist kostet 230 Euro, und der P2450H kostet 210 Euro.

Ich denke aber das der 2494HM deinem Vater mehr zusagt, da der Monitor eine sehr gute Blickwinkelabhängigkeit vorweisen kann.


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann wird der auch genommen, denke so knapp sind wir hier nicht.^^
Also für mich den Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ, 22", 1680x1050, DVI-D
und für ihn den Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio.

Danke für deine Hilfe, ohne dich hät ichs nicht geschafft.


----------



## Whitey (14. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe, ohne dich hät ichs nicht geschafft.



Gerne, aber denk dran nicht einfach kaufen, sondern vielleicht wirklich mal in ein Geschäft fahren und die Geräte live anschauen, nicht das du hinterher unzufrieden bist.


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Jo, werd ich wahrscheinlich nochmal machen.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juli 2010)

in welchen geschäften kann man denn mit hoher arscheinlichkeit damit rechnen, sonen moni zu finden? ich hab atm kein auto :/ un den ganzen tag mim zug umhergondeln für nix und wieder nix muss ja auch ned sein ^^ aber wenn zum bsp mediamarkt oder saturn oder kA was es noch so gibt, solche dinger mit relativ hoher warscheinlichkeit verfügbar haben, wäre das ja was anderes. könnte man vllt nen kleinen familienausflug draus bauen ^^


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Ich wohn relativ nahe an der Stadt, da gibts auch viele Elektroläden, ich denke einer davon wird einen von diesen haben hoffe ich.
Da ich ja atm Ferien hab, ist auch genug Zeit.^^
Ich kann dir ja mal meine Meinung zu dem von der Ausgewählten sagen, wenn ich ihn finde und dir evtl bessere Alternativen vorschlagen.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juli 2010)

wär kuhl, bei wirds warscheinlich eh erst geschätzt weihnachten+ rum ^^ also sicherlich kein zeitdruck *g*


----------



## kress (15. Juli 2010)

Hm ich hab ja auch keinen Zeitdruck, aber ich möcht endlich meinen 19" in Rente schicken.


----------



## kress (15. Juli 2010)

gecan schrieb:


> was 120hz und nur 160 zu 145 grad ?
> 
> ich würd den nicht mal für 150€ kaufen


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juli 2010)

hehehe, naja, ich hab noch meine 19" röhre, aber die kann wenigstens bis 1600x1200 darstellen un is ned auf 1280 beschränkt. allerdings is bei mir die "graka" grad der flaschenhals. nur 2d und maximal 1024 ^^ also brauch ich erstma wieder ne graka un hinterher nen monitor un vorher will noch so manch anderer meine erarbeiteten piepen xD daher dauerts noch nen bissl bei mir. aber DANN will ich mir endlich ma was gönnen.


----------



## Whitey (15. Juli 2010)

> Zitat von *gecan*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





kress schrieb:


>



Er meint damit den Blickwinkel, wie schon gesagt schau dir dem Monitor live an und mach dir selbst nen eindruck vom Monitor bzw vom Blickwinkel.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juli 2010)

hmm, in der ruka is ja grad dieser umfragethread wegen x1080 oder x1200 ^^ der eine samsung hier, der anfangs genannt wurde hat ja 1920x1080 (16:9) und ne reaktionszeit von 2ms (grau grau, ich weis ^^). nu hab ich ma spaßenshalber nach dem 16:10 geschaut, aber da gehts wohl erst bei 5ms los (zumindest bei samsung, un da habsch mich irgendwie grad drauf eingeschossen ^^).

SAMSUNG Syncmaster 2443BW (LS24MYKABC/EDC) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

zum bsp. is ja schon das 2,5fache bei grau zu grau. is der denn bei farbe zu farbe bla dann auch soviel schlechter und wäre das dingens dann überhaupt noch spiele (shooter, schnell bla) tauglich? würde mich hier mal über feedback freuen


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass eine hohe Reaktionszeit stark in den Augen weh tut.
Ein träger Monitor ist auf die Dauer nicht zum Spielen geeignet.
Erfahrungen hab ich da mit einem TV von LG gemacht. Hab mal Split Second drauf angeworfen, nach ein paar Kurven taten mir die Augen weh und nach der ersten Runde konnte ich kaum was erkennen, da sie getränt haben. 

Ok, der Fernseher ist jetz ein Extrembeispiel, der hab bestimmt >10ms Reaktionszeit, aber 5ms is schon hoch.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juli 2010)

das problem is, unter 5ms bekommste schlichtweg nix (ich glaub der schotte zeigt 2 monitore an ^^) mit ner 16:10 auflösung :/ und da viele hier auf 16:10 schwören und auch kräftig damit zocken, scheint das ja alles halb so wild zu sein. oder was haben die für kniften? ^^


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

Tja, gute frage.^^
Wenn du aber mit einer HD5770 1gb in 1920x1200 zocken willst (System aus deiner Sig), wirds ganz schön eng.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (16. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Tja, gute frage.^^
> Wenn du aber mit einer HD5770 1gb in 1920x1200 zocken willst (System aus deiner Sig), wirds ganz schön eng.


wieso? er kann doch auch mit 1680x1050 zocken (so wie ich). Wie kannst du eigentlich mit einem 60hz monitor erkennen, ob du mehr als 60 fps hast? für mich ist alles ab 30 fps flüssig. drüber erkenn ich nix mehr. ob 45 fps oder 60 fps, ich sehs einfach nicht!


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

Da ich beim 60hz Monitor in jedem Spiel Vsync aktiv habe, hab ich nie mehr als 60fps. 
Leider schein ich sehr anfällig zu sein für low fps.
Bei Crysis z.b. wenn ich jetzt mit meiner 5850 8xaa anschalte läuft es nur noch mit 30fps und recht zäh, ohne das es zu fps Drops kommt. Schalte ich aa weg und ich hab volle 60fps kommt es mir erst flüssig vor.
Split Second ist manchmal echt an der Grenze, ich hoffe da kommt ein Patch, der volle 60fps ermöglicht und nicht nur 30. >.<
...sich einen Full HD Monitor zulegen und dann nicht auf nativer Auflösung zocken versteh ich nicht.^^


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juli 2010)

die 5770 war in zeiten von absolut kein geld eingetragen worden. darunter machts absolut keinen sinn, da kann ich auch die 2d jarte hier behalten. aber mittlerweile habsch nen kleinen nebenjob und hoffe bald auf 5850/5870/470 irgendwie sowas. die 470 reizt (heute ne mk13 version (ab werk) "kennengelernt" bei nem kumpel ^^ schick schick, da passt auch plötzlich die stromaufnahme wieder), aber im referenzdesign glaube zuviel für mein NT :/

naja, jedenfalls würde ich die 5770 nich mehr so ernst nehmen, eher eben die leistungsklasse 5850+. ich hab heut ma nen bisl bei prad geschaut und musste feststellen, das meine 200-250euro devise wohl recht naiv war :/ hab jetz nen schönen für rund 360 euro gefunden. auahe... na ma schauen wann ich geld über hab.


----------



## kress (17. Juli 2010)

Klar, nach oben hin gibts bestimmt keine Grenze. Da musst du entscheiden, wo das P/L Verhältnis für dich aufhört.
Ist bei mir mit den 220€ schon erreicht, mehr will ich nicht ausgeben.
Dann sind mir in diesem Monat 520€ für Hardware drauf gegangen. 
Andere kaufen sich dafür nen kompletten Rechner und sind zufrieden, ich kauf mir ne Graka für 300 und nen Moni für 220...


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juli 2010)

jop, soviel hatte meiner mit der ursprünglichen 4870 gekostet ^^ aus der warte hab ich das auch schon betrachtet. aber wenn ich mir scho nen halbes jahr die knochen abacker, dann will ich mich auch ma nach jahren ohne geld wieder bissl belohnen  mein problem is jetz halt hauptsächlich, das ich gerne 16:10 hätte weil ih eben auch viel programmiere un so un da is was gutes irgendwie teuer :/

so ergonomie-funktionen, ordentliche einstellmöglichkeiten, kein verzerrtes bild, ordentliche verarbeitung (wackelt, knarzt und summt nich allzusehr ^^)... man sollte sich mit sowas lieber garnich tiefergehend befassen, das wird dann immer so teuer ><


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Soo ich war mal in der Stadt und hab das gute Stück (Samsug 2233RZ) gefunden.
Sieht gut aus, hat ein super Bild.
Im Inet haben mich diverse Reviews überzeugt, die 120Hz Technik ist das, was ich suche,dazu eine angenehme 22" größe mit guter Auflösung, die nicht zuviel Leistung zieht.
Aber Media-Markt war ein Graus. 
Bildschirm war da aber kein Bild drauf. Ich mach an und aus, mh nix passiert. 
Wink mir so einen bei, der macht auch an und aus und verschwindet mit den Worten "Da kann ich ihnen nicht helfen". 
Naja, der verschwundene Typ hat sich dann das Gejammer von nem alten Mann anhören dürfen.^^

Mh, da kein Helfer in Sicht war, war ichs Leid und hab eben selber hinten das Kabel reingesteckt. 

Mediamarkt: Keine Kompetenz anzutreffen, wer hätts gedacht.

Naja, Bildschirm lief dann auch, sah super aus.
Einzigster Wehmutstropfen: Der ACER GD245HQbid für 400€ stand daneben, auch 120hz und Nvidia 3D Vision hat natürlich alles in den Schatten gestellt von der Qualität her. 
Naja, liegt nicht in meinem Budget.^^

Beim MM kostet der Samsung 279€, im Inet 228€, ganz klar günstiger.
Neben mir war gleich die "Gaming-Pc" Abteilung wo ich sehen/hören konnte, wie wieder jemand über den Tisch gezogen wurde.
700€ für i5 und gt240.


----------



## Whitey (19. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Einzigster Wehmutstropfen: Der ACER GD245HQbid für 400€ stand daneben, auch 120hz und Nvidia 3D Vision hat natürlich alles in den Schatten gestellt von der Qualität her.



Der Acer GD245HQ kommt bei weitem nicht an die Spieleleistung des Samsung 2233rz heran, da er einen Coronaeffect aufweisst und zudem einen Inputlag von 18ms hat, im vergleich der Samsung hat 2ms Inputlag und keine Coronabildung. Die FullHD Auflösung mag ein Plus beim Acer sein und der 3D-Effect ist glaube ich auch besser, aber rein zum Spielen ist der Samsung die bessere Wahl.

Ps: Den Samsung aufjedenfall Online bestellen.


MfG Weissi


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Jo danke nochmal für deine Meinung. 
Kann ich jetzt einfach den Günstigsten bestellen, sprich bei MF für 228€?


----------



## Whitey (19. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt einfach den Günstigsten bestellen, sprich bei MF für 228€?



Generell ja, hast du den schon mal dort bestellt? falls nein, würde ich eher zu einem Shop raten, wo du schon einmal gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast, so mach ich es immer.


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Hm von Hardwareversand hab ich meine Graka her, ging eigentlich recht flott obwohls übers WE war.
Da kostet der Monitor eben 10€ mehr. :/


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juli 2010)

*Dieser *ist einfach für das Geld Top (für das Gedl) sitzte grade auch davor und er hat mich bisher nicht entäuscht .


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Fällt leider bei mir raus, da ich auf 22" und 1680x1050 umgestiegen bin, Full HD zieht mir zuviel Leistung.


----------



## Whitey (19. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Hm von Hardwareversand hab ich meine Graka her, ging eigentlich recht flott obwohls übers WE war.
> Da kostet der Monitor eben 10€ mehr. :/



naja, 10 Euro sind nicht die Welt, aber die Entscheidung überlasse ich dir.


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

10€ sind auch schon ein Kasten Bier. 
Ich denke mal, das Mindfactory seriös sein wird, gute Bewertungen hats ja auch.


----------



## captain iglu (19. Juli 2010)

die sind absolut gleichwertig hab bei beiden schon bestellt und nie probleme gehabt


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Mh, werd ihn wohl doch bei Hardwareversand bestellen. 
MF ist grad mit dem Preis hoch gegangen und die anderen Shops, wo er auf Geizhals für 228€ bieten, sind auf der eigenen HP auch bei 240€ und mehr.


----------



## Low (19. Juli 2010)

Bei MF ist auch der Versand kostenlos wenn du über 100(oder 150)-200€ kommst. 200€ bei Nachnahme.


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juli 2010)

Natürlich ist MF vertrauenswürdig !!! 
Genauso wie HW


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

So Mindfactory hat ihn wieder drinne, hab noch nich bestellt, von daher geht wohl der Auftrag wieder da hin.
Ist das Midnightshopping jeden Tag, also einfach nach 0 Uhr bestellen und kein Versand zahlen?
A ok habs gefunden, ist immer von 0-6Uhr.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2010)

oha, gut zu wissen. also MF is absolut top von der lieferschnelligkeit. ab 400! euro isses versandkostenfrei. aber mach bloß keinen auf dicke hose un versuche auf dein recht zu pochen, wenn ma was is. da biste ma ganz schnell deinen account los -.-


----------



## kress (20. Juli 2010)

Woha, heute morgen um 3 oder so bestellt und ist jetzt schon im Versand.
Monitor für 228€, dann Gold Service für 4€ und Versandkosten weg. 
Wird bestimmt schon morgen da sein.
Per Nachnahme bestellt, da weder klick&buy noch paypal, also nur 2€ gebühr eben noch, aber dafür so schnell.
Wenns morgen da ist, werd ich wohl öfters zu MF gehn, scheint ja super zu sein.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2010)

joa, selbst ohne sonder lieferung is das spätestens 2 tage später da. das is echt super.


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Mal so ne Frage nebenbei: Kann man einen Monitor per Hdmi auf Dvi Adapter auch unter Full HD betreiben?
Würde gerne meinen 19"er als 2ten Bildschirm nehmen und ihn per Adapter an HDMI anschließen.
Ansonsten hab ich nur noch Display-Port.

Btw: Monitor dürft jede Minute kommen, top Lieferung.


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Soo, das Teil ist da, sieht super aus.  
Nur der Typ für den Standfuß gehört erschoßen.^^
Keine Pixelfehler etc obwohl ohne Überprüfung. 
Klasse Beratung Weissi, bin vollkommen zufrieden und kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen. 

Wenn ich jetzt bei Windows auf 120hz umstelle, kommt "check the signal cable" und kein Bild. Ist das normal?


----------



## Whitey (21. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt bei Windows auf 120hz umstelle, kommt "check the signal cable" und kein Bild. Ist das normal?



Nein, das ist nicht normal, wichtig ist das du das beigelegte Duallink-DVI-Kabel benutzt, sonst geht es nicht.


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Jo habs grad gegooglet, kam das gleiche raus, gemacht und läuft. 
Sieht aber super aus der Bildschirm und hat ne tolle Farbqualität. 
Zum Glück hab ich kein 24"er genommen, der hätte zuviel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch eingenommen, der 22"er ist von der Größe her gut.


----------



## Whitey (21. Juli 2010)

nice, freut mich das du zufrieden bist, wünsche dir viel Spass mit dem Monitor.

MfG Weissi


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Nochmal vielen Dank, der Aufpreis hat sich für mich klar gelohnt.
Denke jetzt wird mal ordentlich gezockt. 

thread kann meinetwegen zu.


----------



## kress (24. Juli 2010)

Soo, dieser hier (Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) kam heute auch an, der geht zu meinem Vater.
Atm sitz ich hier mit 24"er und dem 22"er.  
Der 24"er ist mir ein wenig groß und auch die Auflösung zieht nochmal an der Leistung.
Aussehn ist gut, Bildqualität kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren, die Geizhalskommentar sind sehr wechselhaft.
Der Rand spiegelt leicht den Bildschirm, aber so schlimm ist es nicht.^^

Bin zufrieden, mich für den 22"er entschieden zu haben, da hat man noch etwas Luft nach oben.


----------

